# Fusso soft99 question



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

This may sound a bit silly but here it goes. Now we all know that there are two versions of this wax....light and dark yeah?
Well my questions are as follows.
How dark a colour can you go before you need/have to change wax type? 
I'm only asking as I have a vision blue ford focus and I would class that as a light colour? It's a metallic colour. I didn't fancy ordering the wrong one.
Has there been any tests where you can see a difference with having a light on a dark and vise versa as I'm sure there is something otherwise there wouldn't be two different types. I look after a few cars and wouldn't mind having this wax if I can get away with just buying the one instead of the two. Otherwise it may have to be Autoglym HD wax for similar money give or take...

Maybe if someone have the waxes to hand maybe a test could come out of this. May benefit some people?

Many thanks Ryan


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Exactly the reason why I bought the Authentic Premium instead


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

you wont see any real difference between the 2.:thumb:


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Just buy which ever you can get for cheapest/easiest.. You won't see any difference between the two. I have a couple coats of dark applied to my Spirit Blue Fiesta ST, also on the wheels.


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

This is a frequent question ask by most of the customers! Soft99 do built each of the colour specifically for different colour car. Visual wise is very hard to tell the difference. Ingredient wise they are different. Specially for KOG! The rest there is some light tweak of more or less of 1-3 ingredients. Hope this helps!


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks for replies.... How does the wax look on your fiesta? What's it like on the wheels? Does it react well with heat?
To a degree it helps me but I'm still not sure. If visually there isn't any difference then I'll get one or the other. But saying that rabibracoon28 said that's why he went for the authentic premium edition. I guess that one covers both grounds? Does it last a long as the supposedly 12 months on the light and dark Soft99? 

Many thanks Ryan


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

footfistart said:


> Thanks for replies.... How does the wax look on your fiesta? What's it like on the wheels? Does it react well with heat?
> To a degree it helps me but I'm still not sure. If visually there isn't any difference then I'll get one or the other. But saying that rabibracoon28 said that's why he went for the authentic premium edition. I guess that one covers both grounds? Does it last a long as the supposedly 12 months on the light and dark Soft99?
> 
> Many thanks Ryan


Ryan, the Authentic premium is a carnauba wax which is most ideal to use in the summer and it covers all the colour the fusso coat is like a sealant which is ideal for winter months!

try adding them and you get! 



:thumb:


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Right ok then so what's the difference between the soft and the authentic? Does the soft have the carnauba in it aswell or is it a different set up all together? What would you recommend me as an all round with long lasting looks as well as durability with day to day uses and all weather ect ect?


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

footfistart said:


> Right ok then so what's the difference between the soft and the authentic? Does the soft have the carnauba in it aswell or is it a different set up all together? What would you recommend me as an all round with long lasting looks as well as durability with day to day uses and all weather ect ect?


Sorry for late reply Authentic Premium is a show wax with T1 Brazilian white carnauba content. The Fusso coat is a synthetic sealant (some called it a wax)
if all durability is a must go for the fusso coat! It will still give decent looks to it! For the looks department we think Authentic premium is a better choice!


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

That's alright not to worry. That's settles that then. When funds permit I'll buy the fusso soft99. I think I've read somewhere on here that it's good for hiding swirls (light ones that is)?


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

footfistart said:


> That's alright not to worry. That's settles that then. When funds permit I'll buy the fusso soft99. I think I've read somewhere on here that it's good for hiding swirls (light ones that is)?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=328751


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Cheers for this, showing my brothers Ninja on the home page of your website Jackie


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

footfistart said:


> That's alright not to worry. That's settles that then. When funds permit I'll buy the fusso soft99. I think I've read somewhere on here that it's good for hiding swirls (light ones that is)?


Yes it does hide swirl Jord has shared the thread written by Peter and there is a part of hiding swirl!


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Cheers for this, showing my brothers Ninja on the home page of your website Jackie


Very seldom we had motorcycle pictures, we think we have to put yours so quick up there! :thumb:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

What is the Authentic Premium durability is like?


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

diesel x said:


> What is the Authentic Premium durability is like?


We would say 1 month before it starts to fall!


----------

